# MB Quart RAA4200 Connectors...



## psychoactive (Apr 24, 2010)

I know it's a long shot, but does anyone have or know where I can get connectors for an MB Quart Reference RAA4200 amp?

Thanks very much!


----------



## psychoactive (Apr 24, 2010)

Still looking for these if anyone has them or knows where I can get them it would be much appreciated. It would be such a shame to trash this amp because of the connectors... thanks!


----------



## irukandji (Sep 23, 2010)

Try Maxxsonics. I have a set of their speakers and needed new crossovers. I phoned them and they shipped the order out the same day. 
I'd be willing to bet they'd have the connectors.


----------

